# America's Got Talent



## SuMar (Jun 8, 2013)

After seeing this audition, I was like, "what the hell?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v15OcJTjNyE]Special Head Levitates and Shocks the Crowd - America's Got Talent - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I love how everyone just lost their shit when he went up.  That's crazy


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2013)

I saw that and was all hum ho...until he did what he did.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2013)

AGT is like no other show ever.  You have the really ho hum and mundane and the most outrageous and the most gross and the most beautiful and everything in between.  And every now and then you get something like Special Head for which there is absolutely no explanation but the whole world is now intrigued and wants to see more.


----------



## SuMar (Jun 8, 2013)

I was thinking that I need Morgan Freeman to explain how Special Head did it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 8, 2013)

So we Americans get acts like Special Head.

And Britain's Got Talent has auditions like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hITQyPuB4Y4]The Johnson Brothers - Richard & Adam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SuMar (Jun 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> So we Americans get acts like Special Head.
> 
> And Britain's Got Talent has auditions like this:
> 
> The Johnson Brothers - Richard & Adam - YouTube





Wow!! Britain found their talent!!!! I remember a couple seasons ago.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKhmFSV-XB0]America's Got Talent YouTube Special - Jackie Evancho - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 9, 2013)

SuMar said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So we Americans get acts like Special Head.
> ...



Of course Jackie Evancho was ours.  Theirs was Susan Boyle, and now the Johnson brothers.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 26, 2013)

Do you applaud at home?

I do.

Some of these acts are amazing.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm kinda turned off by D'Angelo & Amanda (or other members of D'angelo's family troupe) showing up over and over and over on all of these nationally televised talent shows.  

They won Paula Abdul's Live to Dance.  And yay for them.

But kinda seems to go against the spirit of AGT to keep showing up year after year.

It's like one big commercial for their dance school. 

And Howie and Howard and the rest keeping oohing and aahing like they're the best dancers who've ever been.  (Did the judges even mention the half million the kids won a couple of years ago or since it was on a different network are they pretending it didn't happen?)


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 26, 2013)

SuMar said:


> After seeing this audition, I was like, "what the hell?"
> 
> Special Head Levitates and Shocks the Crowd - America's Got Talent - YouTube​



Just last night, I deleted that show from my DVR lineup. The panel tries too hard to become one of the acts and they leave me flat.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

WTF was that all about with the 6 year old kid doing screaming while her brother played drums? And they passed them thru to the next round? COme on. This is supposed to be a talent show. That was not talent. Too much pc going around for my liking. I enjoy the show, but I hate it when they send people along with sympathy votes or because they are too cowardly to say no to a kid.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Missourian (Jun 26, 2013)

These guys were unbelievable!  Loved this performance...


[youtube]kdfMIgXI1PA[/youtube]​

The "shlub" factor...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhQK-6iI7cI




That little girl was so cute tho...

Screamo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't care how cute she was. She SUCKED.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

I HATE country western music with a passion. Just HATE it. But....this guy? He wrote this song, and I loved it and what it represented and who sung it. What a humble nice man he is.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 10, 2013)

From the French version of America's Got Talent: Caroline Costa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHM85lThkP8]little girl sings like a pro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jul 10, 2013)

Gracie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhQK-6iI7cI



She wasn't screaming. Its death metal, and she did a good job of it. Haven't you heard death metal?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhQK-6iI7cI
> ...



No, I'm not part of the demographics that follows Death Metal.  I am of the generation that wants melody in my music.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Loved this guy...Milton Patton...


[youtube]RXbH5FHZPh4[/youtube]






​


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Someone has to be really bad to not be put through on AGT.  They put almost everyone through then cut them privately later.  Special Head will not made the cut.  Most of the children will not make the cut because all the children are always put through.  The six year old screamer will not be put through.

This is the guy who is going to win.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcaxfGQDuaI]Jonathan Allen Performs "Time To Say Goodbye" - America's Got Talent - YouTube[/ame]

He has the sympathy vote.

He also has an amazing voice.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 21, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnj4foluWOE&feature=player_detailpage#t=77"]Virginia State University Gospel Chorale - "Like a Prayer" Cover - America's Got Talent 2013 - YouTube[/ame]​

This gospel group did a pretty awesome rendition of Madonna's "Like a Prayer".

Song starts @ 1:07.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 19, 2013)

I just finished watching the finale...best season by far IMO.

Had any of the top 6 won,  they would have deserved it.

That's about as good as it gets.


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 20, 2013)

Have to agree.  I wouldn't have been disappointed if any had won.  And I think America got it right.  They voted the pure genius as the winner.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2013)

SuMar said:


> After seeing this audition, I was like, "what the hell?"
> 
> Special Head Levitates and Shocks the Crowd - America's Got Talent - YouTube​





If that's not the oldest trick in the book it's certainly up there.


----------

